# NSR's Dark Eldar (project overwhelming)



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

After listening to my buddy DoE's advice I'm starting my project log for my Dark Eldar army. I have most all of my various orders in, though I'm still waiting on a few things to come in. In the photo is the majority of the army I need to assemble and paint. Side note: I have this really bad habit of jumping in the deep-end of everything I do. I think WH 40K is no exception. I have accumulated a very large backlog of kits to build and paint. Artistically I think I can do well on the painting, but these this a really f'n small!!! I have been airbrushing RC car bodies for over 20 years now and consider myself a good painter (see the photo of my work), but I have to admit I'm a bit intimidated of the small scale of these guys.

I will try to keep regular updates on my progress, but please understand I have full time military job, a new born son, and take college classes after work. I hope this thread will help motivate me to build a kick ass army.

Here is the mountain of work waiting on me:

















Here is a small sample of my RC airbrushing:

































Thanks in advance for any and all advice and encouragement!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That is quite a bit of kit to get on with. I will follow along an provide what constructive criticism that I can. I love the DE and have been resisting starting my own DE army for sometime..... ask DoE its not like I need anything else to do, so I will live vicariously through you. Look forward to seeing this log progress.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Midge! I look forward to your advice. I have seen your work on here and I am very impressed.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow that’s a lot of minis I think you did put the right title on this P-log. I will be keeping an eye on this for sure. Your skills with an Airbrush are truly awesome, I can’t wait to see what you do on all the skimmers the DE have. Any plans on what you are going to start first?


----------



## Cold86 (Sep 24, 2010)

impressive my friend. Do you have any idea as to what your paint scheme is gonna be?

if they get done up like your RC cars id bet theyd be among the most unique looking DE ever! 

God speed sir you have a lot of work ahead of you!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those RC cars are nice looking. I can not wait to see what you are going to do with those DE.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

It's about time you got this puppy off the ground! Man, you have so many of them...lol! Seems like a daunting task I know but you got this!

FYI...You look like a tool! LMAO!!! Oh oh...does the glow fuel really make you glow?!

See you when I get back from Dracula's Castle!


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

Good luck with the mountain of minis. I did the same thing with four fantasy armies. I had to move the box of boxes out of sight to keep from being depressed. Just take it one unit or vehicle at a time and it will come together.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words and motivation. I have one squad of wyches built, a squad of warriors, and a venom about 90% complete. I'm going to start a raider tonight. After that I'm planning on getting a coat of primer over that lot and maybe do some test paint on a mini or two before the weekend is over. For the paint I'm thing something a little less radical than the RCs maybe something closer to Obsidian Rose minis on p71 of the codex. I'm thinking the main color will be a dark gunmetal rather than black. We'll see how it goes. I will get more photos posted later tonight. Thanks again!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

This weekends progress is slow going. Yesterday was a little busy with family stuff, my son's 4 month photo session, taking some new people to look at housing, and Halloween fest. I have been hard at work today between taking care of my son. Here are some photos of the progress. I used coffee grounds for the base texture. Primer is up next so I can finish building the raider and venom.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Progressing along nicely. Don't worry about things moving slowly just take it steady and take as long as you need to to get the results you want. Coffee grounds make great basing material so good on that one. Keep it up.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, made some progress today. I got the raider and venom built and primed. I also got the wyches and warriors primed. I didn't do any final paint, but I did put a squad of hellions and a razorwing together though. I also magnetized the venom guns. 

Here are the photos:

























And my messy work bench:


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

nice job on magnetizing the weapons. clean and smooth!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

My jaw dropped when I saw the collection you have.. Hahahah best of luck mate  Can't wait to see them all painted!


----------



## Wolfbane (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow thats a big pile of minis.
Im looking forward to seeing your airbush skills on the vehicles.


----------



## Digg40k (Sep 7, 2008)

That is an actual f*ck ton of DE. Impressive air brush skills too, looking forward to seeing them come together.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes there is indeed a f*ck ton with more on the way....

Today was a Monday for sure! I put some mandrakes together and started a second Razorwing during breaks at work, but stopped when I realized I should magnetize the weapons and didn't have the motivation or energy to do so. Too tired to take pics now but the will come shortly. Progress is moving along and that's the important part. More later, thanks for following my plog.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ok brotha! I am back and ready to unleash the furry of the Imperium on your ass! LOL! 

Coming together nicely dude. Looks like you missed some spots tho when you were priming and your desk now looks like mine! Just got back this morning, give me a call when you get a chance.

Later dude!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah I was getting tired and didn't do the second coat. Not to worry though I have plenty more now that need primer, as you will see soon! I'll give you a ring tomorrow. Hope you had fun Dracula's castle.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Well here are some photos from last weeks progress. I had originally wanted to get a few figures test painted but change my priorities to getting enough minis built so I would have a playable army. I forgot to magnetize the guns of the first Razorwing I built  But the second one is almost fully magnetized. I just need to figure out how I'm going to magnetize the missiles. I also magnetized the flying bases for the Hellions because I heard the flying bases are famous for breaking. I finished one squad of Hellions and another is about 50% done. DoE's Krieg Commander can't bark his BS orders if he is alone on the battlefield...

I had also intended on putting a squad of Grotesques together, but ran into some Finecast problems. I'm stuck on waiting for the replacement parts to come in form GW to finish them.

For my HQ, I built an Archon and Lelith to start off. I also built a Medusae and an Ur-Ghul to start my Court of the Archon. More to come with this one.

I then started to build 10 more Wyches and Warriors. 

The spikes on the raiders are starting to annoy the crap out of me. The seem to fall off by just looking at them funny. I have an idea to fix this though. I'm going to try using my pin vice to drill small holes to sink them in deeper. The spices wont be as long, but the gluing area should be a lot more solid. 

Enough of the talk, here are the photos:

























I'll try to get more done today and posted later tonight, but I can't make any promises :drinks:


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

PAINT PAINT PAINT, I WANT PAINT! :grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> PAINT PAINT PAINT, I WANT PAINT! :grin:


I would agree here, but I am in the same boat with my Project log, havnt been posting up my painted models.

soon, soon. cant wait to see yours painted though, Ill have mine up in a few days, atleast started to get back up in a few days. Wet palette + dropper bottle vajello paint = awsomely easy to paint with


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Are his pics down, or is it just my comp


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

troybuckle said:


> Are his pics down, or is it just my comp


I think its your comp mate. I can see them just fine.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Paint will be posted tomorrow. My cam is at my office.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can not wait to see some paint on these. What type of Airbrush do you have anyways?


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Got some good advice from DoE tonight on my fist test piece. Since the lighting in my house here in Italy is less than stellar, painting was a little more than difficult. Not to mention these guys are tinny... Also since the lighting in my place sucks he is going to take a photo of my first mini and post it here later for me. I think the biggest thing I need is more practice painting the fine details of these guys. I'm used to painting things much larger.

@ Djinn I have 3 different Itwata, a Taymiya, and a Japanese Mr. Hobby brand Airbrushes. The Tamiya is a .3mm and the others are .5mm


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Pic we want pics lol!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

troybuckle said:


> Pic we want pics lol!


Double agreement.:biggrin:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Gothic said:


> Double agreement.:biggrin:


Make that a triple i'm looking forwarth to seeing the miniatures painted and good luck with them it's a aweful lot to paint


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

Man that is an awesome mountain of stuff. Just take your time, bit by bit it'll come together.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Just wondering is this called "project overwhelming" cause it has an archon?


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello….hello………hello………………….hello, 

Him no one here it seems. 

I hope that you didn’t get overwhelmed (lol) because I know how a mountain of minis can do that to you. 

Just take them one unit at a time man! You have the people of Heresy behind you, you can do it!!


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey all,
Yeah been busy recently with the holidays and work. I have somewhere around 3K pts assembled and maybe 30pts painted. I guess I a bit intimidated by small size and detail of these guys. I'll get more done soon though.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I played a 2500pt game against DoE’s Krieg over the weekend and got CRUSHED. I did do better than our first meeting though. The first match and my first game ever I managed to kill only two infantry not units just two dead from one unit. This time I killed a lot more but still only made a small dent in the masses he brings to the table. The mission we played was a DE mission and had us traveling the long edge of the board. One would think that is a good thing for a fast army like DE, but with some of his weapons having 60” of range it was not so good for me and then he got first turn as well. On his first turn he stunned a bomber then it on the second turn. That was 245 pts and 4 nasty missiles that never got to play. The one thing that really kept me in the game as long as I did were the night shields. I know most say they are not worth getting but they paid for themselves several times over. I’m still learning and forgetting a lot during the game but I have been steadily improving.

I have photos of the beginning and results to post later on tonight.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

The beginning 









Cheesy DoE with his Cheesy Krieg Army









The destruction


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Ahhh man that was a good game! Thudd-guns 1, Incubi-0.......Muahahahaha!


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

my friend has 3x that in unopened stuff and all the time in the world,but nice lot .. Try something like mine all flying-Duke&Barron ,the razorwing kit is EZ hellions jetbikes ..get the big Battlefoam kit to store all that if you dont allready,goodluck
....


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

There is more since the first photos...and no time. After the hollidays I should have some free time to work on my army. I did order some Battlefoam trays but not ehough for all of my army yet.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

nsr250repsol we all know the feeling of intimidation, to give you an idea and hopefully make you feel a bit better I have 50 cadian imperial guard, 90+ orks 4 ork tanks 6 killa kans and some other orky bits as well as 30+ marines and a load of tanks to build, paint, repaint etc, believe me the only way of getting it done is to jump in with both feet. Having a DoE to hand and an air brush helps too. I think that others work towards goals points wise, i tend to just paint the cool ones till i get bored of being careful then bash out some batches 

On another matter make DoE put more higher terrain down, that board favours him a bit (doubt he would of done it on purpose but still) then kill his troop choices, ignore the tanks they're hard as nails and you're normally lucky to get a penetrating shot through them let alone blow them up however the troops are squishy you have a higher initiative and should have a higher weapon skill (that's what I would do anyway  )

think that's all the advice i can give till i see some of your tester guys 

PS +rep and I'm subscribed


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Hellados said:


> nsr250repsol we all know the feeling of intimidation, to give you an idea and hopefully make you feel a bit better I have 50 cadian imperial guard, 90+ orks 4 ork tanks 6 killa kans and some other orky bits as well as 30+ marines and a load of tanks to build, paint, repaint etc, believe me the only way of getting it done is to jump in with both feet. Having a DoE to hand and an air brush helps too. I think that others work towards goals points wise, i tend to just paint the cool ones till i get bored of being careful then bash out some batches
> 
> On another matter make DoE put more higher terrain down, that board favours him a bit (doubt he would of done it on purpose but still) then kill his troop choices, ignore the tanks they're hard as nails and you're normally lucky to get a penetrating shot through them let alone blow them up however the troops are squishy you have a higher initiative and should have a higher weapon skill (that's what I would do anyway  )
> 
> ...


Thanks for the rep and the encouragement. I should have some free-time to knock some painting and more building out after the holidays. I think building the warriors w/o the arms then painting would have been a better idea, it's really hard painting around the gun. 

Here is what I have built so far: 
















Some of the venoms and razorwings had the canopies painted over by the guy I bought them from on flebay, but I think I can replace them with little effort.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah bits and kits


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Been away from this for a little while, but I have been busy for sure. I will get some photos of progress made within the next few days. I have a promotion test coming up on the 8th of Feb and will be hitting up a unit or two with paint after my test is over while the family is in Japan.


----------



## GIJedi (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good man, you have seen what I have to deal with, so I know what you mean. Like everyone said, just take it one unit at a time. If you need any help from me, let me know.


----------



## Growler Model Painting (Jan 1, 2012)

Now that is how to shop for models! Liking the commitment though, can't wait to see the whole army completed. Good luck


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Looking great! Keep it up +rep.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for the rep and encouragement! I have been building a lot so I can get some games under my belt. When I started this army I really didn't know much about 40K or the DE, so I started buying just about everything in the Codex in multiples so I could have alot of flexibility and then I came across a couple of great deals on ebay that drove the size of my collection to have an excess of models.... 

I have recently stated building/magnetizing my ravagers and they are coming along really good so far. I have also been trying to get some terrain built so I can host some games at my place. I will get at least a couple of photos up after I get back from Venice tonight.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is a test paint I did. Not sure what I'm going to do with the guns yet or if I'm going to keep with the paint scheme or not yet even... Any way here are the pics:


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, photos show it all! yes I see the mold lines on the arm and will take corrective measures. I also plan to drill the gun barrel after seeing the pics.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

I like the colour scheme, looks good! Nice collection too, I share your pain...

http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/Marines006-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/Marines003-1.jpg
http://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o21/SeriousCarna/Marines002.jpg

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

I like the scheme. Have you thought of maybe a model wise Devlan Mudd wash? I think it would make your scheme really pop.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the silver and gold but I agree that it needs a wash and a rehighlight to really make those armor plates pop.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I washed with Badab Black but didn't go back and highlight. I will give that a go here soon. Just been trying to unclutter the man cave and study for my soon upcoming promotion test. It's worth an extra $500/month....


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I have been working on some terrain and such so I can host some games at my place. The sandbag barricades came out really well. Like the rest of my army they all need some paint. I will start by painting a venom this weekend.

Here are some photos:

























A wet pallet I made from an iPod case.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool stuff bud! That's the trouble with having so many projects on the go, a little bit gets done on each but none are finished.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Carna said:


> Cool stuff bud! That's the trouble with having so many projects on the go, a little bit gets done on each but none are finished.


That is 100% correct sir! Now I am at a good point to breaking everything down into manageable groups so I can set goals for completion.

I plan on participating in the 2012 army painting challenge so that should help motivate me to at least complete one unit at a time. The hardest part is deciding on a paint scheme and sticking with it. I have a lot of ideas floating in my brain I just need to get them out and on my minis. I can say one thing though, my vehicles should have quite a bit of airbrush work on them


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

I have sort of been waiting for the 2012 painting challenge before I started painting. I chose this squad to start with:








I started painting the venom and decide it might be a good idea to just do two. So here are the twins so far:









































I was going to wait till they were completed to post pic but DoE actually cried, so I had to post them :gamer1: Still a ways to go with them (some runes (will be in red), other detail work and, weathering/battle damage.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Sweet dude, looking forward to FINALLY seeing them finished. That skype call made them look like shit, they appear much better in person.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks! I'm glad you like what I have done so far. I should have a progress update soon. Plan to do some of the detail work we discussed over the weekend. Still working out the rune/glif design, but I should have that all sorted soon. I just need to do some sketch work before I make the templates.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I highly recommend building a base for your buildings, even if it's just a very small one. I based my GW buildings, while those belonging to the FLGS, I did not (largely so I could tell them apart, since I 'donated' my buildings to the store so we'd have some more terrain to play with, with the understanding that when/if I leave town, they come with me. And what I found is that my buildings which are on bases have held up MUCH better. It adds an additional element of stability to the model itself.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

As a fellow DE collector and having over 2500 pts of miniatures to paint, I feel the pain the Haemonculus are dishing out with their toxins. 

Good luck with your painting and air brushing, some really good work going on. 

Additional tip from me, when painting a unit of 10 models plus, treat yourself to a special character or vehicle as your next project, this bringing a lovely feeling and reward for completing all them miniatures.

I will be following this with much interest. 

Zero Effect.


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

jonileth said:


> Very nice work!


Thank you!



The Son of Horus said:


> I highly recommend building a base for your buildings, even if it's just a very small one. I based my GW buildings, while those belonging to the FLGS, I did not (largely so I could tell them apart, since I 'donated' my buildings to the store so we'd have some more terrain to play with, with the understanding that when/if I leave town, they come with me. And what I found is that my buildings which are on bases have held up MUCH better. It adds an additional element of stability to the model itself.


Yeah that is the plan. I have the hardboard to do so already, I just need a jigsaw to cut it out. 



Zero Effect said:


> As a fellow DE collector and having over 2500 pts of miniatures to paint, I feel the pain the Haemonculus are dishing out with their toxins.
> 
> Good luck with your painting and air brushing, some really good work going on.
> 
> ...


Yeah that is my plan. I'm in the 2012 painting challenge so I plan to paint a full unit I field in my list each month. I'm running a venom spam list mainly these days so I'll be doing my 5 man squads with a venom and mixing in my Ravagers between them. Even though I'm not really fielding the razorwings much these days, I think that will be the model I enjoy painting the most. I think I have somewhere close to 5000points to paint so this project will be a long one...:russianroulette:

Thank you for the encouragement and advice


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

looking good man. nice to see some paint on your minis


----------



## nsr250repsol (Oct 4, 2011)

troybuckle said:


> looking good man. nice to see some paint on your minis


Yeah, getting there, having a wife, a 9 month old boy, a full time military job, and school really cuts into my free time, but I'll get there. I did a little bit of paintwork yesterday durring my breaks at work. I should have some updateed pics later today.


----------

